
Should a PM know how to code? - reinhardt
https://medium.com/pminsider/should-a-product-manager-know-how-to-code-16f6f79b9716
======
sohkamyung
I initially thought PM stood for Prime Minister, in which case, the answer
should be yes [1]. :-)

[1] "Prime Minister of Singapore shares his C++ code for Sudoku solver" [
[https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2015/05/prime...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2015/05/prime-minister-of-singapore-shares-his-c-code-for-sudoku-
solver/) ]

------
shipintbrief
No.

